# Companion Show in Kent 11/4



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

pedigree, novelty and obedience classes.

11th April......... Elham Village Hall, Kent.

In aid of SS rescue/


----------



## Talula (Mar 13, 2009)

Ooo very near to us!!
Can you post some more details - time ect please  
x


----------

